# Maj o menoj -



## Cracker Jack

Estoy curioso. ¿Por qué en el español meridional, en la región de Andalucía, no se pronuncia la ‘s’?  En vez se pronuncia como ‘j’.  Estos son evidente principalmente en las palabras como ‘lunej, martej, miércolej’ y ‘unoj, doj, trej.’

 

Pero en la parte norte de España , no se habla así. En la fonética francesa muchas letras quedan mudas, la ‘s’ incluso. No obstante, Catalunya esta mas cerca de Francia. 

 

Asimismo, esta practica se puede comprobar también en algunas partes de México, Colombia y Perú.  No sé si es lo mismo en Argentina o Chile.  Espero que no provoque el enfado de los andaluces. Jejeje.


----------



## Josesita

Cracker Jack,
desconozco como sera el asunto de los andaluces (nunca estuve por alla) pero me resulto curioso que mencionaras Argentina. Y si, efectivamente hay provincias en Argentina donde la S casi ni se pronuncia.. es asi como suavecita.. como una J pero suavecita.
Igualmente en Bolivia (donde actualmente resido) hay areas donde es muy comun este estilo de pronunciación, incluso he visto que lo usan en chats (en conversaciones informales)
Ejemplo: como estaj? (estas)
            voj (vos)
Solo un aporte. Saludos


----------



## jmx

Cracker Jack, eso de lo que hablas se llama "aspiración de las eses (y zetas)", y es de hecho mayoritaria entre los hispanoparlantes, salvo en México y mitad norte de España. Sin embargo en algunas zonas no goza de prestigio y se reserva al hablar coloquial. Por ejemplo en Madrid. Si bien en la práctica lo que se hace es aspirar a veces y otras no.

Por cierto, aunque suene extraño, el español y el francés no son lenguas vecinas, históricamente entre ambas están el occitano, hoy casi desaparecido, el aragonés (hablado sólo en el Pirineo) y el catalán.



			
				Josesita said:
			
		

> ... hay provincias en Argentina donde la S casi ni se pronuncia.. es asi como suavecita.. como una J pero suavecita.


¿ Qué ? ¿ Cuáles son las provincias argentinas donde no se habla así ? :-0


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias Josesita y jmartins. Ahora, sé que hasta en Bolivia existe este fenomeno.  Lo que no entiendo es como ha llegado de Andalucía a Sudamérica. jmartins, ¿es posible que haya algo que ver con los musulmanes que habían estado en la región durante mas de 8 siglos?

Soy consciente de que hay muchas palabras españolas de origen musulmán como las palabras que empiezan con al, i.e. alfombra, alcachofa, algodón, alferez, etc.  Pero los musulmanes nunca ha conquistado los países de Sudamérica.


----------



## Josesita

La verdad que no me conozco toda la Argentina, y el acento es diferente en cada area pero por lo menos al norte de la Argentina la aspiracion de la "s" es muy comun.. caracteristico


----------



## belén

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Josesita y jmartins. Ahora, sé que hasta en Bolivia existe este fenomeno. Lo que no entiendo es como ha llegado de Andalucía a Sudamérica. jmartins, ¿es posible que haya algo que ver con los musulmanes que habían estado en la región durante mas de 8 siglos?
> 
> Soy consciente de que hay muchas palabras españolas de origen musulmán como las palabras que empiezan con al, i.e. alfombra, alcachofa, algodón, alferez, etc. Pero los musulmanes nunca ha conquistado los países de Sudamérica.


 
Las personas que acompañaban a los colonizadores que viajaban  de España a tierras americanas solían proceder de Andalucía, Extremadura, las Islas Canarias...De ahí a que coincidan en fonética. Ellos eran los que enseñaban el castellano a los nativos.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## LauraPV

Hola, 

Hay muchos acentos muy diferentes a lo largo de España y en ocasiones es difícil entenderse aún siendo del mismo país, no sería la primera vez que a mi me ha costado entender a algún andaluz o gallego. 

En fin, todos tenemos nuestras peculiaridades, aquí se supone que pronunciamos mucho la r, que hablamos rápido e incluso acortamos frases...lo de la aspirar la s si que es verdad que por el Norte no se hace nunca.

Ciao


----------



## Enlasarenas

LauraPV said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Hay muchos acentos muy diferentes a lo largo de España y en ocasiones es difícil entenderse aún siendo del mismo país, no sería la primera vez que a mi me ha costado entender a algún andaluz o gallego.


 
Pues dicen que a los gallegos se nos entiende más o menos bien por lo pausado que hablamos... Pero seguro que si se trata de un pueblo aislado del mundo en plena costa gallega no los entiendo ni yo mismo, jeje.

Es curioso esto de aspirar las eses... Parece que es un fenómeno que tiende a darse en zonas costeras más que el interior, o así al menos nos lo enseñaron en la universidad, sin embargo, hay países centroamericanos como Costa Rica en los que no se da para nada. Sí que es verdad que los países bañados por el Caribe (e incluso el Caribe mexicano) están muy influenciados por esta aspiración de la "s". Y digo yo, a ver si con los tantos kilómetros de costa que tenemos en Galicia se nos va a pegar a los gallegos ahora decir "Nunca Maih" en vez de "Nunca Máis" (la próxima veh que se hunda un petrolero en nuehtrah cohtah)!!!

Salu2


----------



## hurtado

Bueno, yo soy andaluz y la verdad es que nuestro "dialecto" dista mucho de ser correcto fonéticamente. De hecho, es aún más llamativo la omisión de la penultima consonante de las palabras: "yo he comi(d)o patatas, he bebi(d)o cerveza", y de la última "¿como anda(s)?", etc...

Recientemente, tenia una pareja de argentinos caminando por la calle justo delante mia, y pude escuchar el dialogo que mantenian entre ellos, porque habian escuchado a un albañil cuando habian pasado, y estaban comentando: "¡¡Hay que ver lo complicado que resulta poder comprender a los andaluces cuando hablan rapido y con palabras que se inventan!!"


----------



## dexterciyo

hurtado said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo soy andaluz y la verdad es que nuestro "dialecto" dista mucho de ser correcto fonéticamente. De hecho, es aún más llamativo la omisión de la penultima consonante de las palabras: "yo he comi(d)o patatas, he bebi(d)o cerveza", y de la última "¿como anda(s)?", etc...
> 
> Recientemente, tenia una pareja de argentinos caminando por la calle justo delante mia, y pude escuchar el dialogo que mantenian entre ellos, porque habian escuchado a un albañil cuando habian pasado, y estaban comentando: "¡¡Hay que ver lo complicado que resulta poder comprender a los andaluces cuando hablan rapido y con palabras que se inventan!!"




Jejeje, cualquiera te podría decir lo mismo del habla aquí en Canarias   .


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones.  Enlasarenas, además de la proximidad del dialecto gallego al portugués, la intonación gallega es muy distinta.  Parece que un gallego está cantando cuando habla español la misma manera que hablan los italianos.

Hurtado, creo que la omisión del último consonante es común en toda la España.  También, la omisión de la ese ocure sólamente en español.  Tengo amigos andaluces que pronuncian la ese cuando hablan inglés.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Otra cosa hurtado. Los argentinos también tienen su propia peculariaridad.  Pronuncian la doble ele como la jota inglesa.  Ej:  llave - jave; llamar - jamar; llegar - jegar.


----------



## Like an Angel

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Otra cosa hurtado. Los argentinos también tienen su propia peculariaridad. Pronuncian la doble ele como la jota inglesa. Ej: llave - jave; llamar - jamar; llegar - jegar.


 
De esto ya se ha hablado en otros hilos, Argentina es muuuuuy extensa, hay provincias del país en las que la ll se pronuncia, no como la *j* inglesa sino como la *sh* inglesa, _shoes, shampoo_, pero en otras provincias se pronuncia similar a como pronuncian la _y_ en inglés, como en _yellow_, pero no es igual igual, es parecida la pronunciación nada más.

En cuanto a las eses, lo mismo, como dijo josesita, al norte las aspiran, en otras zonas las pronuncian como es debido y en otras la exageran y ponen hasta donde no van, aaaah la riqueza de las lenguas


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Hola a todos, 

Antes que nada decir que soy de Sevilla, más que nada para que sepáis que hablo de lo que escucho a diario en la calle.

Los andaluces no sólo nos "comemos" las de los participios, algo común al habla popular de casi toda España, sino que cercenamos por completo sílabas finales, tal y como ocurre en "na" por nada, o "pa" por para, "jartá" por hartada, etc. De hecho, esta mutilación, no tiene porqué producirse exclusivamente en el final de la palabra, también existen numerosísimos casos en los que se da al principio de éstas, tales como,"quillo" por chiquillo, "bozar" por rebozar, amén de corrupcciones varias tales como, "pos" por pues, o "onde" por donde...
El origen de la pronunciación especial de las eses y las jotas aspiradas, en este último caso como en el hello inglés, no esté del todo claro, aunque la teoría más firme apunta a que la causa de esta forma de hablar podría estar en la prolongada presencia árabe en la parte sur de la península (casi ocho siglos) de donde sería irradiado al resto del mundo hispano por las causas que ya han sido apuntadas por otro miembro del foro.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

cenauros panoptes said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Antes que nada decir que soy de Sevilla, más que nada para que sepáis que hablo de lo que escucho a diario en la calle.
> 
> Los andaluces no sólo nos "comemos" las de los participios, algo común al habla popular de casi toda España, sino que cercenamos por completo sílabas finales, tal y como ocurre en "na" por nada, o "pa" por para, "jartá" por hartada, etc.



Aquí también decimos eso.


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Hola dex:

Agradezco tu puntualización y de hecho, no me parece extraño puesto que gran parte de la primera oleda de castellanos que arribaron a las Canarias fueron andaluces, de hecho, Alvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca, el desafortunado conquistador Español nombra al final de sus "naufragios", a las personas que habían sobrevivido en sus andanzas, cuatro, diciendo de sí mismo, "el tercero es Alvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca, hijo de Francisco de Vera y nieto de Pedro de Vera, el que ganó a Canaria", y es que las en la ruta a las indias las Islas afortunadas eran la parada natural en la que se avituallaban las flotas antes de seguir su rumbo y es lógico que ambas comunidades tengan muchísimas reminiscencias y usos comunes, Dado que muchos colonizadores optarían por quedarse en tan maravilloso lugar. 

Saludos


----------



## Enlasarenas

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones. Enlasarenas, además de la proximidad *del dialecto gallego* al portugués, la *(e)i*ntonación gallega es muy distinta. Parece que un gallego está cantando cuando habla español *(de)* la misma manera que hablan los italianos.
> 
> Hurtado, creo que la omisión del *(la)* últim*o (a)* consonante es común en toda *(la) *España. También, la omisión de la ese ocur*r*e sólamente en español. Tengo amigos andaluces que pronuncian la ese cuando hablan inglés.


 
Cracker Jack,

Permíteme puntualizarte unos matices con respecto a la denominación por la que has optado de "dialecto gallego" para referirte al "idioma" que se habla en Galicia y algunas regiones occidentales de Asturias, León y Zamora limítrofes con el territorio gallego. En primer lugar, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en cuanto a la entonación tan peculiar que nos caracteriza a los gallegos, y créeme, por más tiempo que viva fuera de Galicia me resulta totalmente imposible desprenderme de tan inconfundible melodía (allá donde vaya siempre habrá alguien que me diga: "¿Tú no serás gallego verdad?")
Sin embargo, y si has estado alguna vez de paso en nuestra región, te habrás dado cuenta de que además de hablar castellano, hablamos igualmente otro idioma (unos más y otros menos) que puede llegar a hacer muy difícil el mutuo entendimiento entre un hispanoparlante y un gallego. Por este motivo, creo que si por "dialecto gallego" te referías al segundo idioma que se habla en nuestra región deberías cambiarlo por "idioma o lengua". Ahora bien, si a lo que te referías era a la variante del catellano que se habla en Galicia, entonces sí que estás en lo cierto, del mismo modo que existe el dialecto extremeño, andaluz, etc. En este último caso, siento haberte dado la lata explicándote algo que tú a lo mejor ya sabías!!! 

Gracias


----------



## Cracker Jack

Con mucho gusto Enlasarenas.  Te agradezco por tus correcciones.  Es una ayuda indispensable para perfeccionar la destreza.  Necesito inmersión total. Es por motivo de mejorarme que he decido arrojarme en este foro. En cierto modo, recibo todas correcciones.

En cambio, lo siento por ser disconsiderado.  Sé como valoran los gallegos, los vascos y los catalanes sus idiomas.  Tienes razón, gallego es una lengua y no sólo un dialecto.  Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Lo que no entiendo es como ha llegado de Andalucía a Sudamérica. jmartins, ¿es posible que haya algo que ver con los musulmanes que habían estado en la región durante mas de 8 siglos?


Se tiende a exagerar la influencia del árabe en el castellano. Sobre un 5%, creo, de las palabras que aparecen en un diccionario castellano son de origen árabe. Sin embargo no se ha podido encontrar otra influencia del árabe en el castellano salvo el vocabulario. Piensa que ambos idiomas son muy diferentes.

Respecto al tema concreto de los dialectos andaluces, justamente se caracterizan por la elisión masiva de consonantes, cuando el árabe me parece que es un idioma muy rico en consonantes, por eso lo razonable es pensar, hasta donde yo sé, que las características del hablar andaluz no tienen influencia árabe. Tanto más aún cuando esas características se pueden encontrar a veces en otros idiomas, como francés e italiano. 



			
				cenauros_panoptes said:
			
		

> El origen de la pronunciación especial de las eses y las jotas aspiradas, en este último caso como en el hello inglés, no esté del todo claro, aunque la teoría más firme apunta a que la causa de esta forma de hablar podría estar en la prolongada presencia árabe en la parte sur de la península (casi ocho siglos) ...


 ¿ A qué teoría te refieres ? ¿ Puedes poner algún enlace donde la explique ?


----------



## jmx

belen said:
			
		

> Las personas que acompañaban a los colonizadores que viajaban de España a tierras americanas solían proceder de Andalucía, Extremadura, las Islas Canarias...De ahí a que coincidan en fonética. Ellos eran los que enseñaban el castellano a los nativos.


Se puede añadir que todo el tráfico marítimo entre España y América estaba centralizado en Sevilla. La gente que quería cruzar el Atlántico tenía que ir a esta ciudad y esperar un barco a su destino, a veces durante años.

Más tarde el tráfico pasó de Sevilla a la cercana Cádiz.


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Estimado Jmartins:

He intentado enviar la respuesta con enlaces, pero me ha sido prohibido por el siistema, ¿alguien podría indicarme que he de hacer para introducir enlaces en el texto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## belén

cenauros panoptes said:
			
		

> Estimado Jmartins:
> 
> He intentado enviar la respuesta con enlaces, pero me ha sido prohibido por el siistema, ¿alguien podría indicarme que he de hacer para introducir enlaces en el texto? Muchas gracias.



Una vez seas "member" (cuando llegues a los 30 posts) ya se te permitirá adjuntar urls.
Saludos,
Belén.


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Muchas gracias Belén

Mucho me temo que no podré dar cumplida respuesta al Sr. Jmartins, lo cual siento muchísimo ya que prometía ser un debate estimulante, de cualquier modo, y para saciar su curiosidad le aconsejaría que visitara una página que empieza por las tres consabidas w y que continúa por la palabra celtiberia seguida de es (hay muchos modos de despellejar un gato). En ella encontrará una sección dedicada a las lenguas de la península, entre otras muchas.

Saludos a todos, me voy de mini vacaciones hasta el lunes pero amenazo con volver.


----------



## jmx

cenauros panoptes said:
			
		

> Mucho me temo que no podré dar cumplida respuesta al Sr. Jmartins, lo cual siento muchísimo ya que prometía ser un debate estimulante, de cualquier modo, y para saciar su curiosidad le aconsejaría que visitara una página que empieza por las tres consabidas w y que continúa por la palabra celtiberia seguida de es (hay muchos modos de despellejar un gato). En ella encontrará una sección dedicada a las lenguas de la península, entre otras muchas.


Me imagino que te refieres a esta web :

http://www.celtiberia.net

Pero no encuentro el artículo en cuestión.


----------



## belén

cenauros panoptes said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Belén
> 
> Mucho me temo que no podré dar cumplida respuesta al Sr. Jmartins, lo cual siento muchísimo ya que prometía ser un debate estimulante, de cualquier modo, y para saciar su curiosidad le aconsejaría que visitara una página que empieza por las tres consabidas w y que continúa por la palabra celtiberia seguida de es (hay muchos modos de despellejar un gato). En ella encontrará una sección dedicada a las lenguas de la península, entre otras muchas.
> 
> Saludos a todos, me voy de mini vacaciones hasta el lunes pero amenazo con volver.


 
Esto tiene una razón de ser, evitar que spammers se registren automáticamente al foro para poner enlaces comerciales. Antes nos pasaba con frecuencia por lo que se decidió tomar esta decisión. Sabemos que cuando alguien quiere poner una dirección legítimamente, se las ingenia para escribir la web que quiere compartir, como muestra, un botón. Gracias por tu comprensión. 

Belén


----------



## MarX

Enlasarenas said:


> Es curioso esto de aspirar las eses... Parece que es un fenómeno que tiende a darse en zonas costeras más que el interior, o así al menos nos lo enseñaron en la universidad, sin embargo, hay países centroamericanos como Costa Rica en los que no se da para nada. Sí que es verdad que los países bañados por el Caribe (e incluso el Caribe mexicano) están muy influenciados por esta aspiración de la "s". Y digo yo, a ver si con los tantos kilómetros de costa que tenemos en Galicia se nos va a pegar a los gallegos ahora decir "Nunca Maih" en vez de "Nunca Máis" (la próxima veh que se hunda un petrolero en nuehtrah cohtah)!!!
> 
> Salu2


Tenés razón.
Los ticos en general no se comen las eses. Parecen ser la excepción en Centroamérica.



Like an Angel said:


> En cuanto a las eses, lo mismo, como dijo josesita, al norte las aspiran, en otras zonas las pronuncian como es debido y en otras la exageran y ponen hasta donde no van, aaaah la riqueza de las lenguas


Hay de hecho regiones argentinas donde "exageran" la pronunciación de las eses como los espannoles y mexicanos septentrionales?


Saludos


----------



## Forero

Los árabes no confunden la _j_ con la _s_, pues tienen varios sonidos similares al de la _j_ y varios otros sonidos similares al de la _s_, incluso el sonido de la _z_ castellana.  Lo que no existe en árabe es el sonido de la _p_.  Entonces no creo que sea influencia árabe que hiciese distinto el acento andaluz.


----------

